# 're-cook venison summer sausage



## smoking rj (Dec 20, 2015)

My venison summer sausage doesn't look like it reached its internal temp of 152. Seems a little undercooked.  Would it hurt to recook it at 170 until it reaches 152 or will it ruin it?  Thanks
Rj


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2015)

How can you tell the temperature by looking.....  How long ago was it in the smoker....   what was done to it.....


----------



## smoking rj (Dec 20, 2015)

Based on my internal meat thermometer it only got to 135 max. My electric smoker was screwing up and I broutght it to the oven after 5 hours. The temp according to my thermometer didn't move up again and it sat on 125 after the move for an hour at 170. I had to quit. This morning cutting it open fast ok, but appears and feels it could use some more.  It hasn't been refridgerated yet and current internal temp is 65.I wanted to try the oven again at 170 and cook it some more.


----------



## smoking rj (Dec 20, 2015)

Fast = taste


----------



## smoking rj (Dec 20, 2015)

I am trying a small one. They may just need refridgeration to harden them up. I'm new at smoking SS. Have done only a few batches. The ones in casings did better than without. I have a new smoke hollow gas smoker will use after Christmas and ditch the electric one


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2015)

Did it have cure #1 in it....  Did you have the salt content at 2% or higher...    Were they 2.5 - 3" diameter sticks...


----------



## smoking rj (Dec 20, 2015)

Everything else was correct. Except here is what I didnt do. And I learned this today after recooking one. I didn't use casings, I should have completely wrapped in foil with drainage holes. My question was a concern with whether I would ruin an already cooked, but not all the way, summer sausage. So I am on the last edge of trying it out with a small one. Thanks. I'll report my findings. It's cooling in the freeze till it hits about 80 then I'll take out and refridferate and then try it later.


----------



## smoking rj (Dec 20, 2015)

Ok I thought I submitted that post a long time ago. After wrapping in foil, setting to 170 convectional bake, I brought internal temp to 152, cooled and it has turned out fine. It finished cooking without hardenning or anything else. So that answered my question now.  Yes you can recook summer sausage if it didn't get done enough if wrapped in foil and Quickly cooled when the temp us reached. Thanks
Rj


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2015)

The problem with recooking.....  Is bacteria grows during the heat up cycle and if you don't kill it, it continues to grow during to cool down cycle....    The is a rule in cooking foods....  ALWAYS cook it to final internal temp on the first go-round....   Much safer to eat......


----------



## smoking rj (Dec 20, 2015)

Ah. Understood. My mistake was not wrapping it first go round with foil since I didn't use casings. Electric smoker smoking that low of a smoke is hard. Like I said. It will be retired and my 40 inch gas smoke hollow will be used from now on. For low temps like that. I'm pro on the wood smoker/charcoal grill. Brisket ribs and the such. Just a newbie on summer sausage that low of a smoke. Thanks for the input.


----------

